# Mod Disappointments



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, I got the accumulator installed, and the flex hose I put in while doing so has quited the pump noise greatly. But I can't tell that I'm getting any benefit from the accumulator. I've tried it at the stock 30psi and it's now down to about 24psi. It works exactly the same regardless. I can't get a single toilet flush without the pump kicking on. I can get six ounces of water from the sink before the pump kicks on. I didn't measure it before the accumulator, but it doesn't seem like any improvement.

What gives? I remember somebody posting the pressure setting procedure here (not what's in the manual?) that solved the disappointment for somebody else (as I recall).

I also bought a turbo rinse. Before installing it, I hooked it up to the hose at home and waited for the blasting force. Uh... ok, maybe I'm using a 1/2 inch hose here. Hooked it up to my main 5/8 hose and...wait for it... hmm, just the same thing. Now it shoots out the end holes pretty good, I think three streams that shoot 10-15 feet or so, but not with much pressure. But the streams from the sides that make the thing spin are a JOKE! I'd describe it as a gentle splash. It doesn't even start the spinning immediately. I know exactly what's going to happen the first time paper gets wrapped around that thing.

Did anybody else do this before installing? As it is, I just couldn't bring myself to cutting a hole in the side of my black tank for that amount of force.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your disappointments...
Your accumulator tank is definately not working right if your pump is coming on that quickly... I had the same problem until I brought the tank pressure down below 20PSI.

Here are the instructions (originally provided by CamperAndy) that I used to set my tank pressure, and now everything works great.

Reduce your tank air pressure to 10 psi.
Turn on the pump to fully pressurize the tank. When the pump turns off measure the air pressure and this is the off pressure of the pump.

The next step can may take two people depending on the trailer.
Crack open a faucet and drain water until the pump turns on. As SOON as it turns on close the faucet and turn off the pump.
Measure the air pressure in the tank this is the "On" pressure of the pump.
Now drain ALL water pressure and then top the air up in the tank until it is equal or just below the on pressure.

Good Luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On the 31rqs if you put the tank near the water heater that can also contribute to the pump cycling, this is due to a couple of things but the main one is the water use is so fast on the toilet that the pump is reacting faster then the tank can fill the water pipes. To compensate for this you can put valve or orifice in the feed line to the toilet.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with CamperAndy in that my Accumulator tank is located in the back by the hot water tank and if you flush the toilet fast the pump will start but will shut off fast too !!!!!!!!!!!! I have the pressure set to around 20 psi and can run any facet and get about 1 gal. and 1/2 of water before the pump starts !!! I like that with out the pump turn on that you can still get water !!!! Till the psi runs out of the tank ! My Accumulator tank is 2 gals.from Lowe's!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll comment on the Tornado, I tried mine before install with a normal garden hose and that thing spun like crazy maybe ~50 psi water pressure, it was low for a house??? I didn't drill any additional holes. I can hear when TP is on the spinner in the tank, it sounds like water spraying the tank like a quickie flush, give it 20-30 seconds and you can hear it spinning full speed in the tank again.

I'd take that one back and try another. After you hear a Tornado flush vs quickie flush I'm sold on the Tornado. Both work well but I "feel" the tornado spinning in the tank in my TT vs the quickie in a friends TT, just noise in the tank.

Good luck.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dan,

I can't speak to the Tornado because I do not have one but on the accumulator I do have a comment.

I have a 2 gallon tank with the presssure set at 2 pounds under the pump kick in pressure (23 pounds)
and I get 70 ounces of water out of my faucet before the pump engages to fill up the accumulator again.

How large is your accumulator tank?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

As far as the quickie flush goes, the local RV dealer had one on display in a clear plexiglass tank and it looked pitiful in its operation, I asked him and he said he was going to get rid of the display because it hurt sales!
you gota wonder about the actual operation in the tank, oh and they will not install them if the tank has been used?

Good service huh!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I just installed a tornado flusher last week. Before installationI hooked it onto a hose and it spun really fast and threw a lot of water. When you installed it, where did you put the vacuum breaker. During testing I tried installing the vacuum breaker on the turbo itself and then at the end of the hose where it is supposed to go. There was quite a difference.


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

My tank is set around 12 psi and works great. Followed same kind of instructions provided by folsom_five.

We can get a full nite of teeth brushing & overnite flushing without turning the pump on. Keeps the kids asleep.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I just dont understand what is the big deal, the pump is not that loud it doesn't wake me up, and we are camping so things are not supose to be perfect. It is kind of like the trailer stablizer thing, we are camping so if the trailer moves a little when someone walks or moves around no big deal.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

N7OQ said:


> I just dont understand what is the big deal, the pump is not that loud it doesn't wake me up, and we are camping so things are not supose to be perfect. It is kind of like the trailer stablizer thing, we are camping so if the trailer moves a little when someone walks or moves around no big deal.


x2


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rock hill said:


> I just dont understand what is the big deal, the pump is not that loud it doesn't wake me up, and we are camping so things are not supose to be perfect. It is kind of like the trailer stablizer thing, we are camping so if the trailer moves a little when someone walks or moves around no big deal.


x2
[/quote]

Think this falls under the fact some of us have kids that wake up easy and then might have a hard time going back to sleep. This allows the water to run silently with no risk of waking others.

Also nice if you're camping close to others....keeps the noise down.

...oh, and you can get around 3 more gallons of water in the Outback. Great for us "dry campers".


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

rock hill said:


> I just dont understand what is the big deal, the pump is not that loud it doesn't wake me up, and we are camping so things are not supose to be perfect. It is kind of like the trailer stablizer thing, we are camping so if the trailer moves a little when someone walks or moves around no big deal.


x2
[/quote]
For me, I added the tank because my pump was VERY loud. If I were standing outside the TT I could hear it about 25' away. I probably could have gotten away with just remounting the pump and adding some additional flexible water lines, but I figured while I was messing with it I might as well add the tank and eliminate most of the pump usage during the nighttime use.

An additional benefit to the accumulator tank is that you no longer get the water pulsation at the faucet. It is now a constant stream even when the pump is on.

But really... isn't it all about the mods









--Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> But really... isn't it all about the mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2[sup]1000000000[/sup]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm maybe my pump is different, it is mounded under our couch and I can here it but it just doesn't sound that loud to me and my water runs smooth out of the faucet.



folsom_five said:


> I just dont understand what is the big deal, the pump is not that loud it doesn't wake me up, and we are camping so things are not supose to be perfect. It is kind of like the trailer stablizer thing, we are camping so if the trailer moves a little when someone walks or moves around no big deal.


x2
[/quote]
For me, I added the tank because my pump was VERY loud. If I were standing outside the TT I could hear it about 25' away. I probably could have gotten away with just remounting the pump and adding some additional flexible water lines, but I figured while I was messing with it I might as well add the tank and eliminate most of the pump usage during the nighttime use.

An additional benefit to the accumulator tank is that you no longer get the water pulsation at the faucet. It is now a constant stream even when the pump is on.

But really... isn't it all about the mods









--Greg
[/quote]


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I put in a shurflo accumulator tank near the pump, which on this model is more towards the front of the trailer. I don't expect to get a lot of water out of the thing, but it seems a complete waste right now. I'll play with the pressure some more.

Maybe the thing is just too small to make that much of a difference anyway. I couldn't find an accumulator tank at Home Depot.

The tornado package said the vacuum breaker was "built in". Maybe they changed the design recently and now it sucks. Like an idiot I threw away all the packaging, so I'd have a hard time exchanging it at this point.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any photos of the tank installation?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

shurflo accumulator tank is to small you need at least the 2 gal. or the 5 gal. one is better, Wish I would have went with the 5 gal. one!!! Per the INSTALLATION MANUAL RV/MARINE APPLICATIONS
The accumulator contributes to longer pump life, less noise, less amperage draw, and reduced water
pulsation. The most efficient use of the accumulator occurs with the pre-charge set at the SAME pressure
as the pump's pressure switch "turn on" setting. Typically, a 40 psi [2.7 bar] pump will turn on at 20 psi
[1.4 bar]. Therefore, the pre-charge should also be 20 psi [1.4 bar]. The pre-charge MUST be set in a
"static" condition (pump off and at least one water fixture opened).
Approximately 15% of the total volume will be stored liquid. Depending on pre-charge pressure to the
accumulator, in relation to the pump turn on/off pressures, stored liquid is about 2 to 4 oz. [60-120 ml]. If
accumulator tank pre-charge exceeds pump turn on pressure, the liquid volume is reduced. !!!!!!If you have the smaller one it only holds 2 to 4 oz of water!!!!!! Not much water!!!! Website


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea, the Shurflow's are way too small to be of any use. Go get your self a 2 or 5 gallon one.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I couldn't find an accumulator tank at Home Depot.


Here is the link to the 5 gallon tank I bought. $59.63

Enter your zip code and see which local Lowe's has this in stock.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rip said:


> shurflo accumulator tank is to small you need at least the 2 gal. or the 5 gal. one is better, Wish I would have went with the 5 gal. one!!! Per the INSTALLATION MANUAL RV/MARINE APPLICATIONS
> The accumulator contributes to longer pump life, less noise, less amperage draw, and reduced water
> pulsation. The most efficient use of the accumulator occurs with the pre-charge set at the SAME pressure
> as the pump's pressure switch "turn on" setting. Typically, a 40 psi [2.7 bar] pump will turn on at 20 psi
> ...


Interesting, my instructions say "Typically, a 40 psi [2.7 bar] pump will turn on at *30* psi..."

So, what you're all saying is I just wasted $45. OK, I'm going to cry now.

OK, regarding the Lowe's unit... it looks like there's just one connection going in? So, it's not plumbed in "series" but just hangs off a T, I presume (this optional installation is explained in the Shurflow instructions). Has anyone winterized with one of those yet? I would think you'd want a bypass valve like for the hot water heater so you're not having to put 2 or 5 gallons of antifreeze in there before getting into the trailer plumbing? How do you get it to drain completey?

How did you mount that monster?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I couldn't find an accumulator tank at Home Depot.


Here is the link to the 5 gallon tank I bought. $59.63

Enter your zip code and see which local Lowe's has this in stock.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none
[/quote]

None. You can order it and have it delivered locally, but the price is $72.58 for the 5 gal, $48.77 for the 2 gal.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

When I winterized mine I use my low point drains !!!!! Draining all the water!!!Then I go to the accumulator tank, all the water is out because the air bladder pushes it out , My accumulator tank is tee off my cold water line by my hot water tank, coming off the tee I used a braided stainless steel hose hook up to the tank ,take the hose off and put a cap on the tee !!! Done till spring, In spring take the cap off, hook hose to tank ,check psi, check for leaks , good till the next time I winterized !!!! I should put a valve in then it would be easier ,drain water shut valve !!! Winterized


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I couldn't find an accumulator tank at Home Depot.


Here is the link to the 5 gallon tank I bought. $59.63

Enter your zip code and see which local Lowe's has this in stock.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none
[/quote]

None. You can order it and have it delivered locally, but the price is $72.58 for the 5 gal, $48.77 for the 2 gal.
[/quote]
I went with the 2 gallon and think that is plenty for me.

The 5 gal was too large for where a wanted to mount it in my 31rqs... I was able to mount it in the same compartment as the pump.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Winterizing is a non issue. Even if you push some of the pink into the tank, it gets all pushed out as soon as you open a valve. Also if you disconnect the tank but have a little water trapped if it turns to ice it just pushes against the bladder.

The stand installation is teed into the cold water loop, I can not visualize how you would plumb it in series.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The phot below shows how and where I mounted my tank.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I couldn't find an accumulator tank at Home Depot.


Here is the link to the 5 gallon tank I bought. $59.63

Enter your zip code and see which local Lowe's has this in stock.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none
[/quote]

None. You can order it and have it delivered locally, but the price is $72.58 for the 5 gal, $48.77 for the 2 gal.
[/quote]
Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> How did you mount that monster?


In the 28RSS the water pump was under the dinnette seat. Here is a picture of how I installed it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The phot below shows how and where I mounted my tank.


Andy...where did you get all the connectors for this project? Do you happend to have the part numbers? I seem to struggle to find what I need at Lowes/Home Depot, but was able to make it work in the long run. Having the part numbers ahead of time would be awesome.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got all the PEX fittings at one of my local RV stores, sorry no part numbers. The hoses came from HD and are standard sink connection hoses.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I got all the PEX fittings at one of my local RV stores, sorry no part numbers. The hoses came from HD and are standard sink connection hoses.


Thanks...I will go by my local RV shop and see what they have.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


Yeah, over the weekend I went to the Newburgh Road one and they had them both in stock and cheaper than the web site.

The pics above confirm that it can be mounted horizontally. I presume that will only work with the bladder type of tank. (I know that's what the Lowes models are, but for anyone else reading.)

I was looking over the weekend and the space will be tight. There's plenty of volume in the compartment, but lots of electrical lines coming up right in the MIDDLE of it. Hanging it is an idea that will probably be the only way to go.

For now I've quited it down considerably with the flex lines, so it's off the high-priority list.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


Yeah, over the weekend I went to the Newburgh Road one and they had them both in stock and cheaper than the web site.

The pics above confirm that it can be mounted horizontally. I presume that will only work with the bladder type of tank. (I know that's what the Lowes models are, but for anyone else reading.)

I was looking over the weekend and the space will be tight. There's plenty of volume in the compartment, but lots of electrical lines coming up right in the MIDDLE of it. Hanging it is an idea that will probably be the only way to go.

For now I've quited it down considerably with the flex lines, so it's off the high-priority list.
[/quote]

I'm having the same problem, lots of volume in the space but not necessarily one large spot to even mount the two gallon. If you look around on the web you find spots that outline a DIY Water Accumulator (on one of the modmyrv sites). They don't have a bladder but supposedly serve the same purpose and can be made to fit/maximize the area you do have.

I haven't done either yet as this is on my fall mod list but I thought I'd throw the option out there. Right now I'm still leaning towards fitting the 2 gallon one in somehow.

Feller


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fellers said:


> I'm having the same problem, lots of volume in the space but not necessarily one large spot to even mount the two gallon. If you look around on the web you find spots that outline a DIY Water Accumulator (on one of the modmyrv sites). They don't have a bladder but supposedly serve the same purpose and can be made to fit/maximize the area you do have.
> 
> I haven't done either yet as this is on my fall mod list but I thought I'd throw the option out there. Right now I'm still leaning towards fitting the 2 gallon one in somehow.


Remember, the accumulator tank doesn't have to be right next to the water pump. If you can find a better location, with access to the main water line, that will be fine.


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

Fellers said:


> Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


Yeah, over the weekend I went to the Newburgh Road one and they had them both in stock and cheaper than the web site.

The pics above confirm that it can be mounted horizontally. I presume that will only work with the bladder type of tank. (I know that's what the Lowes models are, but for anyone else reading.)

I was looking over the weekend and the space will be tight. There's plenty of volume in the compartment, but lots of electrical lines coming up right in the MIDDLE of it. Hanging it is an idea that will probably be the only way to go.

For now I've quited it down considerably with the flex lines, so it's off the high-priority list.
[/quote]

I'm having the same problem, lots of volume in the space but not necessarily one large spot to even mount the two gallon. If you look around on the web you find spots that outline a DIY Water Accumulator (on one of the modmyrv sites). They don't have a bladder but supposedly serve the same purpose and can be made to fit/maximize the area you do have.

I haven't done either yet as this is on my fall mod list but I thought I'd throw the option out there. Right now I'm still leaning towards fitting the 2 gallon one in somehow.

Feller
[/quote]

Feller, I have the same RV as you (270BH). This past weekend I was trying to locate the water pump. I am sure that it is next to the queen bed under a carpeted box. Is this where yours is? I could not figure out how to access the compartment. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Shawn


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

shaston said:


> Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


Yeah, over the weekend I went to the Newburgh Road one and they had them both in stock and cheaper than the web site.

The pics above confirm that it can be mounted horizontally. I presume that will only work with the bladder type of tank. (I know that's what the Lowes models are, but for anyone else reading.)

I was looking over the weekend and the space will be tight. There's plenty of volume in the compartment, but lots of electrical lines coming up right in the MIDDLE of it. Hanging it is an idea that will probably be the only way to go.

For now I've quited it down considerably with the flex lines, so it's off the high-priority list.
[/quote]

I'm having the same problem, lots of volume in the space but not necessarily one large spot to even mount the two gallon. If you look around on the web you find spots that outline a DIY Water Accumulator (on one of the modmyrv sites). They don't have a bladder but supposedly serve the same purpose and can be made to fit/maximize the area you do have.

I haven't done either yet as this is on my fall mod list but I thought I'd throw the option out there. Right now I'm still leaning towards fitting the 2 gallon one in somehow.

Feller
[/quote]

Fellers, I have the same RV as you. This past weekend I was trying to locate the water pump. I believe that it is next to the queen bed under a carpeted box. Is this where your is? I could not figure out how to access the compartment. Any help is appreciated.

Shawn
[/quote]

In the 31rqs, the water pump is under the entertainment cabinet (right next to the converter).
I mounted my accumulator tank in that same cabinet and just attached it to the top of the compartment.


----------



## Fellers (Aug 16, 2007)

shaston said:


> Come on over Dan! Last I checked the Canton Lowes had them in 2 and 5 gallon sizes. Ford Road and Sheldon (basically).


Yeah, over the weekend I went to the Newburgh Road one and they had them both in stock and cheaper than the web site.

The pics above confirm that it can be mounted horizontally. I presume that will only work with the bladder type of tank. (I know that's what the Lowes models are, but for anyone else reading.)

I was looking over the weekend and the space will be tight. There's plenty of volume in the compartment, but lots of electrical lines coming up right in the MIDDLE of it. Hanging it is an idea that will probably be the only way to go.

For now I've quited it down considerably with the flex lines, so it's off the high-priority list.
[/quote]

I'm having the same problem, lots of volume in the space but not necessarily one large spot to even mount the two gallon. If you look around on the web you find spots that outline a DIY Water Accumulator (on one of the modmyrv sites). They don't have a bladder but supposedly serve the same purpose and can be made to fit/maximize the area you do have.

I haven't done either yet as this is on my fall mod list but I thought I'd throw the option out there. Right now I'm still leaning towards fitting the 2 gallon one in somehow.

Feller
[/quote]

Feller, I have the same RV as you (270BH). This past weekend I was trying to locate the water pump. I am sure that it is next to the queen bed under a carpeted box. Is this where yours is? I could not figure out how to access the compartment. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Shawn
[/quote]

Shawn,

I had the same problem

Yes, facing the queen bed, the water pump is on the left side of the queen bed. Actually to my surprise they made it VERY easy to access. Basically the top cover just pulls up with the carpeting acting as the hinge. The cover is top of the carpet box area between the side wall and the bed. You'll need to pull up the mattress and the under bed storage cover first though so you can swing open the water pump cover. After you moved the mattress and the lifted the underbed storage cover, slide the top of the carpeted box between the bed & side wall (only 1 * 1 area) towards you and it should move enough to allow you to put your finger in there to pry it up fully.

Its actually quite easy, easier than all those words I wrote. If you need a picture worth a thousands words, let me know. I'm at work now so it'd have to be later.

Feller


----------



## campingengineer (May 16, 2008)

Finally got around to finding this pic of my setup. It's under the couch; removed the couch to do the winterizing mod, but I had put in the tank first. Should have waited till I took the couch out to do the tank, would have made it easier.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I used my turbo rinser for the first time last weekend in combination with a clear drain elbow. After draining the black tank, I turned on the turbo and couldn't believe the amount of stuff that came out. I could see the water running out the elbow and then after a few minutes it would just stop. A few seconds later the dam would break and all sorts of stuff would drain out. This happened three or four times. I ended up letting it run for about a half hour until I hadn't seen anything come out for a few minutes.


----------

